# brake levers



## iLB (25 Aug 2009)

does anyone have any old style brake levers going spare, preferably vintage shimano stuff 

i narrowly missed out on a pair of shimano 600ex levers on ebay this morning as my sister decided to reset the internet connection in the dieing seconds of the auction, meaning i was out bid by 41pence *swine* 

any offers considered thanks


----------



## marxist_fixie (25 Aug 2009)

I got a pair of R600 Shimano levers.....the aero sort....so you can't see the cable.....in excellent condition...see link below.

http://road.cc/content/review/6810-shimano-r600-brake-lever

£55 at Wiggle.......so £25 inc postage


----------



## iLB (25 Aug 2009)

still looking


----------



## bonj2 (13 Sep 2009)

got some like in that link, the rear one is somewhat dismembered however.
can have them for little more than the postage, they're getting in the way in the garage


----------



## iLB (13 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> got some like in that link, the rear one is somewhat dismembered however.
> can have them for little more than the postage, they're getting in the way in the garage



all sorted now ta bonj

i think these levers have improved braking by 100%, some what reassuring...


----------

